# Tribute 650 motorhome warranty



## 34murphy34 (Apr 17, 2012)

Could anybody email me a copy of 2009 tribute warranty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it might have expired by now, I assume you contacted The manufacturer, but this post will bump it back up for others to see, and maybe help.


----------



## 34murphy34 (Apr 17, 2012)

I included the tregano warranty in my case for the rejection of the tribute but can not find mine to copy it to the court. It should not affect my case if I do not have it. In the county court in July using the sales of goods act.


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

*whats wrong*

What is wrong with your Tribute?


----------



## 34murphy34 (Apr 17, 2012)

Whats right with it would be quicker. There are some 50 faults with it hence the rejection some serious some poor conversion. Dealership the worst ever finance company just as bad when court case over will report who they are.


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

what sort of faults? Is it a Trigano Tribute or an Autotrail Coachbuilt conversion. These are supposed to be really well built motorhomes, I've looked at these in the past. What has the dealer said about sorting out the problems?


----------

